# what do you think of these lights?



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-T5-HO-Aq...129?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fc6a0999

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Freshwater-...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fd2938a8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-T5-Light...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c9e06b09

my tank is 38 gallons, 3" of flourite, thinking about getting one of these lights and a c02 setup to grow plants like hc cuba etc, how much light would I need, which one would better suit my needs.

thanks everyone


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That depends on how tall is your tank. Assuming it's a standard 24" tall tank, you should do OK with the dual T5 HO.
But personally speaking, I would go for the trio just incase I needed that extra light. If I don't need it, I can always take one out and just run it with 2 bulbs. The digital timer is awesome, provided that it doesn't break down in a year.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

The tank is 20" tall with 3 " of gravel so would I be right saying 17"


----------

